# Patricia Issues



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,

I have a "probable" female Patricia that has been acting a bit weird lately. It is extremely lethargic and has not moved for a twelve hour period. I noticed that it started acting differently yesterday. It managed to eat yesterday, but it completely ignored the flies today. Its weight still seems to be normal. 

It has gotten to the point where it doesn't even move when I approach it with my hand. 

Humidity in the tank is about 90% with the temperature at 75.

Any ideas on what might be occurring?

Thanks!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you post a couple pics of it and it's enclosure with a general history of it?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Bad news. Things seemed to have turned for the worst. I went to turn off the lights in the tank and found the frog upside down. I took it out of the tank and placed it in a quarantine tank. Below are some photos of the frog. It was not moving when I took it out and only moves every now and then. I would describe the motion as squirming. 










This picture is a bit distorted. I think if you click on it the original size image appears.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you supplementing?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I supplement daily. I alternate every other day between Repashy Calcium Plus and Reptocal.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How is she doing this morning? Does it look like her left hind foot is a little swollen?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Everything went downhill rather quickly, and I am extremely shocked by how fast and unexpectedly her health deteriorated. 

This morning I went to check up on her and found her dead in the quarantine tank.  I'm very upset to have lost one the frogs that I started the hobby with. 

Also, I took the pictures from a weird angle which might explain one of her feet looking a little swollen. I didn't notice any swelling in person.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Did there appear to be any issues with her skin? Any areas that were discolored or a change in texture?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Her skin seemed normal to me. There was no discoloration or change in texture. 

Physically she looked normal, so it caught me off guard when she fell ill.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

How long did you have the frog and was anything added to the tank during the 2 weeks prior?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey mer, Sorry to see you lost the patricia. Did it come in contact with the cold air. Thats the only thing I can think of with it looking healthy. I will gladly replace with a new froglet when you are back in Jersey. John


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

My patricia was more secure when traveling so it was not exposed to the cold air and showed no ill effects then. 

Thank you John for your offer. I really appreciate it.

There has been nothing new added to the tank for a month except for some plants that were properly cleaned before adding.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking at the amout of sticks and dirt, whatnot, stuck to the frog. It could have swallowed some and choked or impacted. Just a thought but you could add more leaves and stuff to help keep emm outta dirt.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

The tank that the Patricia was in has a layer of Magnolia and Oak leaf litter.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

How about a pic of the tank?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

So, I couldn't get a picture of the whole tank because I am a bad photographer and the glare was ridiculous. I did take many overhead shots though. 

Here are some:


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone see anything in the tank (habitat related) that could have played a role in the death of my Patricia?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hon, you tank looks good to me. I'm at a loss. How's the other one doing?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

The other one is doing well. He is eating well and perched on his favorite spot waiting for more food.


----------

